# A handmade candle holder with recycled material



## joguelamp (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi!

I´d like to share my last diy tutorial. This craft is very easy to make and it  won´t takes you long time. If you have a soft drink can you´ll be able to try it.
Hope you like it!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aovVr-ZIoxA[/ame]


----------

